# Montage of the many flavors of Balintawak



## fangjian (Jan 2, 2013)

[yt]98JLriOQ7J0[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Jan 2, 2013)

It's great stuff! I got to play with Ted Buot once--amazing!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome, thanks


----------

